# Schuyler Quentel NKJV



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 21, 2016)

I just received my Schuyler Quentel NKJV in the mail today and it is truly a beautiful Bible. The goatskin is thick yet soft and pliable, the paper is thick, and the typesetting and layout are excellent. This is easily the best edition of the NKJV available today.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2016)

I really like my Schuyler ESV.


----------



## Beezer (Mar 21, 2016)

I considered one of the new Schuyler NKJVs, but decided to hold off since its not my primary or secondary translation of choice. They really do look beautiful though. The ribbed spine is a great new Schuyler addition that I hope they continue in the future. For those who read from the NKJV the Schuyler really does look like the best option available! 

As for me...I'm holding out for a Schuyler Canterbury KJV!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 21, 2016)

Beezer said:


> I considered one of the new Schuyler NKJVs, but decided to hold off since its not my primary or secondary translation of choice. They really do look beautiful though. The ribbed spine is a great new Schuyler addition that I hope they continue in the future. For those who read from the NKJV the Schuyler really does look like the best option available!
> 
> As for me...I'm holding out for a Schuyler Canterbury KJV!



Yes I think they will likely continue with the ribbed spine, and the Canterbury KJV looks awesome.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 22, 2016)

Bill, is it black letter? As much as I like the NKJV, most editions are either red-letter or badly bound. I have one that is red-letter and is falling apart, but it has a really nice font-size. Would this edition make a good replacement?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 22, 2016)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Bill, is it black letter? As much as I like the NKJV, most editions are either red-letter or badly bound. I have one that is red-letter and is falling apart, but it has a really nice font-size. Would this edition make a good replacement?



It is available in both red and black letter editions, and the typeface is 11 point bold font. This combined with the thick paper and line matching makes this Bible very easy on the eyes. If you can afford the price, it is an excellent Bible. Here is a more thorough review. http://www.bibledesignblog.com/


----------



## gracelife (Mar 22, 2016)

I love my Schuyler Quentel NASB First Edition! I have it in Crimson Red! Nicest Bible that I own and I have quite a few Bibles!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 22, 2016)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I really like my Schuyler ESV.



I have one I have really enjoyed as well.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 22, 2016)

I love Schuyler Bibles. Easily the finest Bibles on the market today (I actually think they are better than Allan as a personal opinion). I just got their Westminster KJV (the TBS setting) in dark green goatskin. I love it so much.


----------

